# cat problem - need help :(



## Ash1990 (Jul 7, 2012)

For the past 6 months a cat from somewhere around the neighbourhood has been coming under my house, peeing and pooing everywhere and annoying my pets. I tried to catch it, find out where it lived etc, had no luck, so just had to keep chasing it away when I saw it. 

5 days ago it broke into my fancy mouse cage, it killed everything. Every single fancy mouse I owned.... I had manx, rex, long hairs, long haired rex and white tigers. That was 4 years of selective breeding and sourcing mice from around QLD to try and better my collection. I know most people on here just see mice as snake food... But these were my babies and they some of them were worth a bit of money.... It destroyed over $400 worth of mice in one night.... I had to spend 2 hours picking up mutilated corpses from all under my house... It was beyond heartbreaking for me. I found a guy with a cat trap and tried to catch the bloody thing again, but apparently someone has tried to catch it before because it wouldn't go near the trap and instead decided to move onto my baby guinea pigs. I went under the house to find it with its claws through the pig cage trying to snag a baby guinea pig. I yelled at it and scared the crap out of it and it took off.

I went and saw the council the next day. They basically told me nothing they could do unless I can catch the cat. I told them that I have tried trapping it before and I was trying again and it wouldn't go anywhere near the traps. They told me stiff bikkies, come back with the cat in a cage or they weren't going to do anything.

I tried every type of cat food, some guy suggested cheese, I tried that as well. Cat was more interested in trying to kill the pigs. 

I came home yesterday night with my dog and the bloody thing was once again under the house, it got stuck in one of the wrecked cages and I nearly managed to grab the rotten thing, but it shredded my leg and bit me. Apparently hearing me yelling and swearing made the dog mad though and she finally attacked it. I taught her to be cat friendly when we baby sat a friends cat once, and she doesn't touch them. She couldn't catch it, but she scared at least a years worth of poop out of the dam thing. It hasn't been back tonight yet, I'm hoping she scared it enough that it wont come back for awhile. 

But I'm at my wits end, what can I do about this cat!!! Council wont help, and it just keeps attacking all my pets  I dont know where it lives, but I do know it is the same cat everytime. It has no collars on, so no rego tags or anything.

Please help


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 7, 2012)

Catfood mixed with concrete powder and a bowl of water next to the food.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 7, 2012)

Gun would fix it quick smart.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 7, 2012)

when a dog bites a person it gets put put down so what do the police do when a cat bites a person?


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 7, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> Catfood mixed with concrete powder and a bowl of water next to the food.



That's barbaric.

Try 1/8th of a human sedative like diazepam in the food instead, then take it to the council/RSPCA..


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 7, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> That's barbaric.
> 
> Try 1/8th of a human sedative like diazepam in the food instead, then take it to the council/RSPCA..



And where exactly would she get diazepam legally?


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 7, 2012)

Aspirin in milk is supposed to work.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice big scrubbie


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, aspirin will kill it...Not as humane as a gun.. But it would really be better to trap it. Just set the trap with a nice piece of raw chicken or beef and leave it for a couple of days. Hopefully you will get lucky. Or maybe the dog has scared it off and it won't come back.  We live in hope ay!


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 7, 2012)

Every second person has diazepam these days, or valium, or cerepax etc.. 

Aspirin will be a slow, excruciatingly painful death. Please don't take this route.

A scrubby would work, haha.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 7, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> Every second person has diazepam these days, or valium, or cerepax etc..
> 
> Aspirin will be a slow, excruciatingly painful death.
> 
> A scrubby would work, haha.



What does the aspirin actually do to make it a slow painful death?


----------



## Ash1990 (Jul 7, 2012)

The trap was set for ages, I put dead mice in there, every type of cat food available to man as well as cheese etc etc. It just wanted to attack the pigs. 

And even if I could get a sedative into some milk, it will just fall asleep at its owners place. I doubt it would hang around my place long enough for the stuff to take effect, I talked to the vets as well, about my options, they said it probably wouldn't be effective. 
A few people have said the aspirin, im trying not to be cruel atm, but my temper is fraying. Especially now that I have scratches all over me, skinned my knees to hell after I fell over trying to grab it and got a sore hand from where it bit me. As well as the fact that my dog keeps finding more little corpses to me and I'm still putting dead mice in the bin....

It just seems to unfair, I keep my animals locked up, on my property. But irresponsible cat owners just let their animals lose to go on killing sprees.... It just makes me so mad... And like snakelady-viper said, if this was a dog that got into my yard and bit me or got into my yard and killed my dogs or cats or something, all hell would break loose, the dog would be found and the owners charged asap. but because its a cat know one cares...


----------



## Jande (Jul 7, 2012)

Somehow I don't think food is going to help you. I doubt that it's hungry. It's bored and wants something to do. Instinctively cats hunt at night and small things running around posing a chasing-challenge is like the jackpot in kitty toys. If it's grown smart enough to avoid traps, catching it also isn't going to be your answer unless you can rig up something on a much larger scale. 

In the meantime I suggest a deterrent to try to keep it away. Make it as unpleasant for the cat to be there as you can. 
They hate white vinegar so I'd suggest putting some into a spray bottle and spraying it everywhere. It cleans off easily and dogs don't mind it so no worries there. My other suggestion would be an electric fence setup of some sort. If I was able to come to you I'd have it humanely caught in a matter of nights but unfortunately I guess you're in Qld...so bummer! :cry:

I'm really sorry to hear about your mice. Hopefully someone will have a good idea as to how to catch it. You could probably also take a photo, do a letterbox drop with a note saying that it's going to be 'permanently removed' if it's seen on your property again (but nothing else otherwise you've made a threat that can be acted on legally) and hope something comes of it from the owner's end. Maybe a few photos of dead mice to sweeten the deal. All the best with it.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 7, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> What does the aspirin actually do to make it a slow painful death?



It kills the liver. Cats metabolise aspirin slower than humans which is one of the reasons why they can overdose on a smaller amount. Death is the eventual result but not before hours and hours of vomiting, diarrhea, seizures and other terrifyingly painful things.

Just like a panadol or aspirin overdose in humans is slow and painful...


----------



## damian83 (Jul 8, 2012)

Feed it laxative dose it up big time


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 8, 2012)

ok enough, its disgusting people in here complain about the inhumane ways some choice to kill snakes yet think its ok to suggest slow inhumane ways to kill a cat or to even suggest long slow and painful deaths, by the way i would NEVER tolerate any acts of cruelty to ANY animal or reptile

now i really do feel sorry that this bad cat has and is still trying to kill your pets but after all this time one would think you would be doing something to protect them instead of letting this cat have easy access to them, if they are under the house then they are not protected? what about putting them in a shed or garage? spare bedroom? anywhere this cat can not have access

PLEASE do not try to kill this cat by any method listed above, just think how you would feel if someone was doing that to YOUR mice and G.P's.

remember its not the cats fault he or she has an irresponsible owner and he or she is ONLY doing what nature intend it to do and it doesnt see you animals as pets but as food 

i honestly have NO idea you can outsmart a cunning cat perhaps you could try some cheese? do you have a local pet shop that sells roo meat if so perhaps you could get some of it or a local nursery that sells catnip that might give u some? but please i know your angry and upset and have every right to be but DONT do to this cat what you wouldnt like someone doing to your animals 

and again i am sorry to hear of those wonderful pets you have lost and i really hope it doesnt happen anymore, the first priority is to make sure this cat cant get to them again before trying to catch it


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> i honestly have NO idea you can outsmart a cunning cat _*perhaps you could try some cheese?*_



Just goes to show how much of the thread you actually read before taking the moral high ground.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 8, 2012)

i read the thread thoroughly cats also like cheese, as yes im aware, so do mice as a rule and while the cat might ignore traditional cat food the smell of cheese might 'trick' it into entering the trap 

perhaps you should be more offended by those suggesting long slow and painful deaths then to highlight that ONE comment


----------



## shlanger (Jul 8, 2012)

1. When you set the trap to catch cat, cover the trap floor in dirt, so cat feels it is walking on ground rather than mesh.Then make sure the trap door closesand locks properly.
2. Use 'roast' chicken for bait, not many cats can refuse it.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ash1990 said:


> some guy suggested cheese, I tried that as well. Cat was more interested in trying to kill the pigs.





Jeannine said:


> i read the thread thoroughly



Really?


----------



## shlanger (Jul 8, 2012)

Also you may need to 'pre bait'. That is feed the cat for a number of nights, then set trap with a little bait just out side door.


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 8, 2012)

You also have to possibly worry about your injuries the cat inflicted,one of the women at my work has had 2 weeks off already over her own cat.It was caught and she was helping it escape it got scared,scratched and bit her,her arm and hand got infected badly.


----------



## zaphyrr (Jul 8, 2012)

I think shalanger's idea sounds (by far) the best. It's gotta be worth a try. 

I completely sympathize with you about the council not helping you... We used to have a flock of sheep, until someone's dogs got into the paddock - we were told tough bikkies too. Doesn't seem right. It's still your property/pets and it is still a loss to you because of someones irresponsibility.

Please don't try the aspirin or panadol. This is an terrible death for anyone. I've seen it happen, it's not nice.


And why discredit the whole of Jeannine's thread because she missed one sentence? It sounds like she read the bulk of it to me... Get off your high horses.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 8, 2012)

can u turn the mouse/pig cages into something that would trap it? 
or maybe make that the entry so it ends up waling into the trap?


im not into long painful dealths, but problem cats really do need to be removed.
(or kept in the house which this one obviously isnt)

im not far off collecting the crap from my yard, blending it up with some water and returning it to the owners letterbox,.....


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 8, 2012)

take a picture of the cat then walk around your neighbourhood knocking on peoples door saying if they know who owns this cat if no one owns up try luring it in under your house then when it's in wrap wire around the bottom of the house the have 1 small hole that it can get out and have a cage in that gap then it gets caught but try and find out who's cat it is first before you do anything hurtful to it because you wouldn't like it if your snake escaped and someone poisoned it with out trying to catch it first then tracking down the owner.


----------



## lizardloco (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe something like this?? 

[video=youtube;uIbkLjjlMV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8[/video]

But seriously, Im very sorry for your loss, and I wish I could help, but Im not too knowledgable in this area... :?


----------



## Ash1990 (Jul 8, 2012)

I live in a rental house, I have no shed, my animals are kept in an area under the house that is fenced off with 6ft fencing to keep my dogs from going near them. The fencing around the house is not cat proof and I have approached the landlord a number of times about the fencing, but he isn't interested in changing it. The underneath of my house enclosed, but there are multiple places (eg the car gate) that have holes large enough to get through if your a cat that can squeeze, have also approached the landlord about this, he doesn't want any meshing or additional fencing added. So there is nothing I can do about the structure of the place. I have sprayed the whole place with vinegar, multiple times. And I have my animals in secure cages, I had to go out and spend over $300 dollars buying all new cages. I have tried citronella in a spray bottle, vinegar in a spray bottle, and numerous other things that people have suggested. In the traps I have tried cheese, every type of cat food known to man, raw meat, chicken bits, dead mice etc etc etc. It just keeps trying to attack the animals through the cages. I have a dog, but she will not chase it because I trained her not to when i first got her.

Also before anyone else has a go at me, I'm not going to kill the dam thing. I just want it off my property. I would also like if the owners would compensate me for my lose, but I doubt that will ever happen. Atm I'm just trying to keep it off my property and away from my animals. I would love to catch the dam thing and give it to the RSPCA, but I'm having no luck. I have door knocked trying to find out where it lives, I have had no luck. I live in a suburban area, so in all reality it could be coming from anywhere.

I am furious with it and its irresponsible owners, but unless it got bitten harder than I thought from my dog then its still happily out their murdering everything.

I have had to send all my pets away at this stage, just to keep them safe... I will be setting traps in the garden, and putting dirt on the wire like people suggested. and I guess just trying chicken and meat and stuff to see if I can get it to go into the trap. I can only borrow the cage for a couple of days at a time, which makes it hard, but I guess thats the only thing I can keep trying at this stage... Thanks everyone for your suggestions...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 8, 2012)

I sympathise with you all the way.

My solution was to buy a bird avairy and put my small animal cages inside on racks and always keep the doors locked.

The b......ds still come in an traumatise my rat colonies but they cannot get them

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 8, 2012)

we have cat (bad neighbour) problems. and we have caught 2 so far and gunning for the third. its safer for the cats if we catch them as the dog could and would kill them. they love sardines. dont no why they just do.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can sympathise with you Ash1990, but no amount of asprin, iboprofin, antifreeze or ratsack kills a cat. I have tried... for years with no luck. All you can do is fully enclose under your house and build secure shelter for your animals. It's the only way you will stop it from getting to your animals and protect them. I have tried all baits in traps even concealing them. I have tried ALL manner of poison and sling shots. Short of a gun you will never get rid of it. Protect your animals and continue to try to catch it, I hope your lucky in getting it. Wish I killed the bugger that killed my Scarlet chested parrots. And I know about the mice, I use to have heaps of white tigers too.... bloody crows got to mine 
I lived in a high set and used chicken wire and zip ties, if thats any help

oh and no one will ever own up to owning it... even if it's sitting in their house! been there too

I'm also pretty sure the above video is outdated. I'm sure you can buy sensor operated water shooing devices from places like bunnings


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 8, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> What does the aspirin actually do to make it a slow painful death?


Aspirin Poisoning in Cats - Symptoms & Treatment of Aspirin Toxicosis | Cat Health Collection



shlanger said:


> Also you may need to 'pre bait'. That is feed the cat for a number of nights, then set trap with a little bait just out side door.


My advice as well. Start feeding the cat near the trap or trapping point. After the pre bait is taken two or three times then try baiting the trap



Manda1032 said:


> All you can do is fully enclose under your house and build secure shelter for your animals.


My rats are under the house. When I set it up I assumed I would get cats, monitors and pythons in the "rat cave" and built accordingly. At the moment I'm having a plague of pythons in there but it is a problem I can cope with. Also we now have a shortage of local cats but that has nothing to do with me




Manda1032 said:


> Wish I killed the bugger that killed my Scarlet chested parrots.


 I love those neophemas - had then when I was a kid - one of my favourite parrots.

Really the only legal thing to do is trap - council, if the cat isn't picked up it soon becomes an ex cat.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 8, 2012)

Really Fuscus, I remember I called the police station in Townsville to see if they had the ranger's number... they told me to just kill the cat. They retracted their statement when I said "mate.... we're Army" (If anyone remembers the Townsville 10FSB and kitten killing thing in 2005) Neophemas are the best, he was only protecting his girlfriend too. I was devestated.. they were my first par blue scarlets too.
Apparantly Anti freeze is the worst, one tablespoon can floor an adult cat/dog. apparantly 2 disprin dissolved or two liquid ibuprofin will kill a cat.... try a pack of 24 and still living! This cat was the spawn of satan. I did manage to catch cats in mozzie netting over cages tho. Make it hang loosely over the cages so it drapes over them then act fast!
But the only way that works is to try and keep it out. Block every single gap... or move? which ever is the easiest


----------



## Renenet (Jul 8, 2012)

Ash, my condolences. I sympathise entirely. I have no problem with cats themselves - I quite like cats - but irresponsible owners drive me up the wall. It's appalling that a single cat can make your life a misery and result in financial outlay just because some fool can't - or doesn't want to - confine their cat. 

When I was little, my family used to have trouble with cats wandering into our yard. We liked to attract wildlife - not to mention that the cats would pee and defecate in the sandpit, making a terrible stink - so they were not at all welcome. We didn't find a magical solution, so I don't have any better suggestions than pre-baiting and then trapping. Best of luck catching it and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## someday (Jul 8, 2012)

build a big square cage that dosnt look like a trap or anything with a raw chicken hanging when grabed releases the handing door n wala =) thats just what comes to mind sure it can be done.. or when i was a kid i can remember a stick tied to a pice of string holding a basket up n we would put food leading up to it and then under it waiting for something to take the bait n then when under we would pull the string causing it to fall n trap whatever was under it that was "catch and release" good luck


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 8, 2012)

Let me take the moral Low Ground. Why would anyone want to give a cat an asprin? ......... Doesn't Nurofen Plus work faster on headaches. Seriously though I would consider a wandering cat that no one claims to own as feral and therefore is a legitimate cause for euthanasia (pending on a microchip check). Sounds like the cat is more into live bait, maybe if you enclosed your guinea pigs leaving only one side exposed and put the trap in front maybe that would entice him in (much the same way of catching finches with the aid of a caller). I would be inclined to run some mesh a few centimeters back at the exposed end to create a safety buffer. Just a thought. Good Luck.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> just think how you would feel if someone was doing that to YOUR mice and G.P's.



But the cat IS doing exactly that to her mice and Guinea pigs.
It's inflicting a needless, excruciating death on them, and they were just doing what comes naturally, ie, running around like cat toys.

Anyway, I don't know how helpful it would be, but at my house the cats like to sit on top of the reptile tanks, especially the exo-terras. Their lids are not designed to bear this kind of weight, so I've actually gotten some mouse traps and set them on top of the tanks. They're "child-safe", designed so that if a kid sticks their finger in it it won't get broken. They still hurt like hell though, and they are doing a fantastic job of keeping the cats off the tanks.

I don't understand though, how is the cat getting into the cages? All the cages I have my critters in are fully enclosed, even if they were knocked over they wouldn't come apart.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to keep birds and the chap I bought my finches from said he had previously had a massive problem with cats climbing on his aviaries at night. He tried everything with limited success. A farmer mate then offered to loan him an electric fence, which he set up around the top of the aviaries. It would cause them to jump and from 2m up he said they landed a good metre away from aviary. He said you hear the noise quite clearly from inside. From the number of hits and number of cats he’d seen, he reckoned each cat only got zapped once and then never returned. Occasionally some new moves into the neighbour and he will have problem again. So he borrows the fence and once it gets hit, he packs it up.

I found spraying them with straight ammonia-based cleaner or disinfectant keeps them out of the yard. I use a 50mL syringe but something like a ‘super soaker’ water pistol would be ideal. They hate the smell of the stuff and I suspect they have difficulty trying to preen themselves clean of it for that very reason. I only aim for the body as I don’t want to do them any long-term harm. Practice using it first to get your aim.

I wish you luck in getting rid of the cat. I sympathise with your losses, especially being deprived of the joy of watching those animals you have specifically bred and tended over a matter of years and that held a special significance as a result.

Blue


----------



## slim6y (Jul 9, 2012)

Electric fences are fun!!! 

There's good news with them too - you can buy battery operated portable ones rather cheap (around $100 for the unit then add cost for a 12V battery and wiring).

If you know someone with one, all you need to do is borrow it for a month or so, buy your own wiring. When your friend wants it back, leave the wiring in place and the cat won't go near!!!

However, I still feel the trapping idea is the best idea presented so far. 

If you want to try the electric fence go to your local 'rural' supply shop and price them up. I can't recall the name of the unit that was available here, but all up, including battery, was less than $200.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 9, 2012)

If you had any balls you wouldn't choose such a sly, sick way to kill someones pet.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Killing cats is fine, provided you have the (primitive) mental capacity of an instinctual creature, rather than that of an intelligent person.

I would say that it is just like a snake killing a mouse, however it's not. It meets no real need and is seemingly done for either spite or pleasure. 

Although it is often assumed, the ability of speech ≠ intelligent thought. But for some reason, most rights are designed for humans (who often do not deserve them).


----------



## eLusive (Jul 9, 2012)

Ash1990 said:


> I live in a rental house, I have no shed, my animals are kept in an area under the house that is fenced off with 6ft fencing to keep my dogs from going near them. The fencing around the house is not cat proof and I have approached the landlord a number of times about the fencing, but he isn't interested in changing it. The underneath of my house enclosed, but there are multiple places (eg the car gate) that have holes large enough to get through if your a cat that can squeeze, have also approached the landlord about this, he doesn't want any meshing or additional fencing added. So there is nothing I can do about the structure of the place. I have sprayed the whole place with vinegar, multiple times. And I have my animals in secure cages, I had to go out and spend over $300 dollars buying all new cages. I have tried citronella in a spray bottle, vinegar in a spray bottle, and numerous other things that people have suggested. In the traps I have tried cheese, every type of cat food known to man, raw meat, chicken bits, dead mice etc etc etc. It just keeps trying to attack the animals through the cages. I have a dog, but she will not chase it because I trained her not to when i first got her.
> 
> Also before anyone else has a go at me, I'm not going to kill the dam thing. I just want it off my property. I would also like if the owners would compensate me for my lose, but I doubt that will ever happen. Atm I'm just trying to keep it off my property and away from my animals. I would love to catch the dam thing and give it to the RSPCA, but I'm having no luck. I have door knocked trying to find out where it lives, I have had no luck. I live in a suburban area, so in all reality it could be coming from anywhere.
> 
> ...




Hey Ash; if the cats gunning for your mice, why not buy-out a local petstore.. should cost around $20 or something. Grab a heap of fencing if it's council pickup in your area... if not, go grab some cheap stuff from bunnings. 

Make up an enclosure in an enclosure; put the mice in a small enclosure that's in the middle of a larger enclosure, and make sure the larger enclosure has a single point of entry.
Shave away a few mm's of the top surface of dirt before putting hte larger enclosure down, then cover the floor with dirt (as suggested by a previous poster RE the trap)

Make up a pressure pad out of some paper (grab two A4 sheets and line one side of each sheet with alfoil. Separate them by a concertina folded strip of paper, so that it keeps a couple mills of gap between the two.). Run some cable from one of the alfoil sides to the negative of the battery. Then, run a wire from the positive of the battery to one of the sides on the buzzer, and then the other side of the buzzer to the other alfoil sheet. 
Ie. a massive bloody switch.
Dig an A4 sized pit thats a few mills deep near the entry of the cage (somewhere the cat would stand when entering), and put the buzzer inside the house (somewhere the cat wont hear it). Cover the pressure pad with a light layer of dirt. It might be smart to glue some dirt to the top side of the pressure pad prior to setting it up, to make sure it wont be accidentally activated by putting dirt ontop.

So, what you should have is a large-ish cage with a decent sized entry point, flush with the floor. When the cat enters the cage, it'll set off your buzzer in our house (so you dont have to be monitoring your trap constantly). When you hear the buzzer, you can rush down and seal off the entry. 
Because your mice are in another enclosure, hopefully the cat won't be able to get to it. Besides, if it feels entrapped, it mighten go for the mice. 

That's the best trap I can come up with... just remember that cable ties and duct tape are your best friend when building the larger trap.
Once you get the cat, you can call the RSPCA to come out. You can sedate it somehow, or you catch it in a bag and transfer it to one of those travel cages so you can take it to the RSPCA yourself


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 9, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> Killing cats is fine, provided you have the (primitive) mental capacity of an instinctual creature, rather than that of an intelligent person.
> 
> I would say that it is just like a snake killing a mouse, however it's not. It meets no real need and is seemingly done for either spite or pleasure.
> 
> Although it is often assumed, the ability of speech ≠ intelligent thought. But for some reason, most rights are designed for humans (who often do not deserve them).




i see no logic in the post quoted. 

the cat has killed over 400$ worth of mice due to a failed owner. it is not a native animal so as suggested try some unusual traps and then travel it around the neighbourhood until you find the owner and sue for lost money, time ect


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 9, 2012)

A good tip. Go to your local gun store and buy a sling (sling shot). A ballbearing shot from that into its head will drop it instantly! I hate cats. Hate them...More so I hate people that can't control their animals. By laws cats are not allowed to "roam free" at the night, so personally if I ever found one on my property that did that damage I would be getting a sling shot and putting a metal ball through its head!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> If you had any balls you wouldn't choose such a sly, sick way to kill someones pet.


Dont know what you are talkin about? I have no interest in starting a war with the neighbours just because they let their cat roam. I've found people who let their cats roam have no interest in keeping them off my property. I also have no interest in disposing if the carcus or watching it die. I poison mice as they are not welcome on my property either. Again I poison them for the same reason I poison cats.
Sly? yep, Sneaky? yep, effective? yep, problem solved? yep. So suck it ya sook!  It's easy and works for me. Yes I could smash the cat with an iron bar then stick the head on a spike in my front yard. That would be the ballsy approach you speak of? But really I cant be assed getting that involved. I just want the thing off my land.
Previous to the APS cat lovers telling me about the lilly poison, I used to just trap em and put em in a pillow case with a brick and take em fishing with me. Thanks for who ever posted about their cat eating lilly's 

Ive noticed that after the cat dies they get a kitten which they keep inside. Once it's old enough to roam it would have met the same fate.

If one of my snakes escaped and met a shovel on their property I'd only have myself to blame. Why some cat owners feel that it's okay to have a roaming pet I will never understand.

if killing someones pet means I have one more motorbike frog or one more banjo frog in my garden then it was worth it to me and the native frogs in my garden.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> if killing someones pet means I have one more motorbike frog or one more banjo frog in my garden then it was worth it to me and the native frogs in my garden.


 
And let's not forget the native birds, reptiles and small mammals.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

Agreed! Just cause we are in suburbia, it doesnt mean we can't create havens for the remaining native fauna. I'm fortunate that the people who had the cat that was always in my back yard (which died) have sold their house. The new owners just have a staffy.  The other side has a big old cat, but it seems to struggle getting over the fence so doesnt visit very often and I'm fine with letting it be.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 9, 2012)

The particular cat in question is lacking a registration tag (no collar) and behaves in a manner consistent with a long-term stray i.e. well on the way to being feral. So it is clearly not some-one’s beloved pet. Pampered pussy cats do not simply leave home and not return. The most likely scenario in this case is that the cat in question had its identifying collar and rego removed and was dumped.

The most desirable course of action is to trap it and relinquish it to the appropriate authorities. It will no doubt be euthanized as I cannot see it being micro-chipped and even if it was, the owners are not going to fork out money for a cat they no longer want and that is 3 parts wild. Having said that, I believe the cat has already more than established sufficient nuisance value to warrant its immediate termination. We have heard what it is capable of in just two nights – multiple one of those by 7 then x 4, and that’s just one month. Humane dispatching is doing the local natives and other householders in the area a favour.

You should be able to hire a proper trap free from your local council. You could try baiting it with live mice in a small cage. Then run some loose chicken wire from the front corner of the trap around the back of it, about 1m out, to the other front corner. Only the open front of the trap allows the cat near the mice and the chicken wire is too unstable to climb. A bit of mice poo spread around in front of it won’t go astray. Then be patient. Keep putting the mice in for the night until you catch the culprit.
[A variation on that suggested by others – thankyou] 

Blue


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 9, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> A good tip. Go to your local gun store and buy a sling (sling shot). A ballbearing shot from that into its head will drop it instantly! I hate cats. Hate them...More so I hate people that can't control their animals. By laws cats are not allowed to "roam free" at the night, so personally if I ever found one on my property that did that damage I would be getting a sling shot and putting a metal ball through its head!



Ash, what he said, thats your best chance!


----------



## veenarm (Jul 9, 2012)

You would need to practice with a sling shot, they aren't that easy...

Maybe make a pud-gun instead with pipe easier to use


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 9, 2012)

veenarm said:


> You would need to practice with a sling shot, they aren't that easy...
> 
> Maybe make a pud-gun instead with pipe easier to use



won't take long to get a feel for it after a few practice shot in the back yard!


----------



## Jande (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought sling-shots were illegal these days? Maybe my dad's just super paranoid after all? :shock:


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah the are definitely illegal in Vic and WA. No idea about the other states.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Yeah the are definitely illegal in Vic and WA. No idea about the other states.



They are legal in Queensland.


----------



## eLusive (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Dont know what you are talkin about? I have no interest in starting a war with the neighbours just because they let their cat roam. I've found people who let their cats roam have no interest in keeping them off my property. I also have no interest in disposing if the carcus or watching it die. I poison mice as they are not welcome on my property either. Again I poison them for the same reason I poison cats.
> Sly? yep, Sneaky? yep, effective? yep, problem solved? yep. So suck it ya sook!  It's easy and works for me. Yes I could smash the cat with an iron bar then stick the head on a spike in my front yard. That would be the ballsy approach you speak of? But really I cant be assed getting that involved. I just want the thing off my land.
> Previous to the APS cat lovers telling me about the lilly poison, I used to just trap em and put em in a pillow case with a brick and take em fishing with me. Thanks for who ever posted about their cat eating lilly's
> 
> ...





Snowman said:


> Agreed! Just cause we are in suburbia, it doesnt mean we can't create havens for the remaining native fauna. I'm fortunate that the people who had the cat that was always in my back yard (which died) have sold their house. The new owners just have a staffy.  The other side has a big old cat, but it seems to struggle getting over the fence so doesnt visit very often and I'm fine with letting it be.



Snowman; your methods of pretty worrying. It's a normal thing to let cats roam because they're an independent, (often) non-threatening pet. Everyone on our street let's our cats roam because it's _normal_.

Relating letting a cat roam to letting a snake roam is a poor analysis as it doesn't take into account the publics conceptions of animals. You see a cat on the street, you say "naw cute kitty" and it runs away from you. 
You see a snake on the street, you say "OH ****ING GOD RUN FOR YOUR LIFE".

When I saw a red-belly-black-snake in our front yard; hell freaking yeah I was worried. We didn't kill it, but if we had the cat, we would have. 



I'm all for preserving the wildlife you keep, but there are far more humane ways to deal with the situation than tying an animal up in a bag and dropping it to drown in the river.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

eLusive said:


> Relating letting a cat roam to letting a snake roam is a poor analysis as it doesn't take into account the publics conceptions of animals. You see a cat on the street, you say "naw cute kitty" and it runs away from you.


Yeah that's the problem. People like YOU think its normal and we should just tolerate it. The problem is some of us won't tollerate it any more. If people were responsible pet owners I'd have no cats to drown or poison on MY property. A chick at work took a week off when her cat was run over by a car. I couldn't help but think if you loved it that much then why let it out on the street? Everyone is now savy to the idea of cat runs and the like. There is no excuse for being a neglegant cat owner.
When I see a cat in the street I dont think "naw cute kitty" I think another *irresposible pet owner killng our native birds, frogs and skinks. 
*All I'm saying is keep it off my land and I cant kill it. End of story.

PS. The word you are looking for is analogy not analysis  6 posts? I smell TROLL.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> A chick at work took a week off when her cat was run over by a car. I couldn't help but think if you loved it that much then why let it out on the street?



We let our teenagers out on the street 

My gosh, I wish we could drown or poison children that came on to our property, filthy interlopers. Apparently there's some kind of law against that though ^_^


----------



## stimigex (Jul 9, 2012)

eLusive said:


> Snowman; your methods of pretty worrying. It's a normal thing to let cats roam because they're an independent, (often) non-threatening pet. Everyone on our street let's our cats roam because it's _normal_



Its not normal its lazy! It is also an illegal practice in a lot of areas now ad this to the fact of why do people have to put up with someone elses pet crapping/******* and upsetting animals within the bounds of their own property! Its not normal and not right!
I don't believe in being cruel but every cat that enters our property leaves dead!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> We let our teenagers out on the street
> 
> My gosh, I wish we could drown or poison children that came on to our property, filthy interlopers. Apparently there's some kind of law against that though ^_^



You're 19 and you have teenagers? :shock:

If I caught a teenager in my backyard? I'd hate to think what would happen... I'm guessing it wont be legal though.


----------



## littlemay (Jul 9, 2012)

I love cats. The notion of killing a feral that regularly enters property and kills native wildlife doesn't bother me. The notion of doing it by means of incredibly cruel, painful and inhumane methods however, does. A bullet in the head and concrete in the gut are not the same thing.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

we cant discharge our guns in suburbia littlemay.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> You're 19 and you have teenagers? :shock:



Nope.

I was attempting to analogise so that the other readers could better understand my views on this topic. Drowning or poisoning a cat is equal to drowning or poisoning a child, in my opinion. (Drowning or poisoning a teenager is an entirely different matter.)


----------



## slim6y (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> we cant discharge our guns in suburbia littlemay.



But you can 'trap' and euthanise... 

There is no need to be inhumane - I've normally liked what you've said in the past snowman, but hearing your blurb about poisoning was a little off putting. Your heart is in the right place, but your process is all wrong. 

I just have to say that's my opinion.

As littlemay said above - killing the cat isn't the issue, it's how it is killed that is. 

I'm convinced you're serious about protecting wildlife in your yard and street. I'm not convinced you've chosen the right method of conducting your 'protection'.


----------



## littlemay (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> we cant discharge our guns in suburbia littlemay.



Obviously. This does not somehow make sadistic killing the only other option.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

Fair enough. 
I'm just after the simplest solution for my needs. I'm pretty cold hearted with non native animals and treat them all the same as mice and rats. If poison is good enough for a mouse, then it's good enough for a cat in my mind.
I know foxes are baited regularly with 1080 also. 
I'm not touching any cats outside of my own back yard. But anything that is seen more than once in my yard is swiftly dealt with. I'm not going waste my time getting traps from the council and taking the vermin to the pound etc.

I dont get any sadistic satisfaction... . I dont see them die and that's how I like it. I dont think about how they will die and that is also how I like it. I just know that they will die. If I was a sadist then I would watch with enjoyment.


----------



## littlemay (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I dont think about how they will die and that is also how I like it. I just know that they will die.



This is where we differ.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> Nope.
> Drowning or poisoning a cat is equal to drowning or poisoning a child, in my opinion. (Drowning or poisoning a teenager is an entirely different matter.)



Wow that is insightful... Do you really think the law would look at the drowning of a stray cat with the same weight it would a human child???
Do you really think a cat's life is equal to that of a child?
Is a fly's life also equal to a child? Or a crickets life? Maybe a rats life?
What else can you tell us?


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 9, 2012)

_Do you really think the law would look at the drowning of a stray cat with the same weight it would a human child???_

actually if caught a person could face being charged with animal cruelty so as such the law DOES look on it as something similar as drowning a human child

have any of you people who are condoning slow cruel painful deaths to cats given any though to perhaps a child stumbling across this thread? how would you feel if YOUR child had a cat that they loved and then they read this thread where adults are listing ways to inhumanely kill a cat would you just shrug off your childs feelings as nothing? 

im disgusted this thread remains despite the numerous breaches of the rules of this site but i guess its proven, at least to me, something i already suspected


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

The law still doesn't penalize animal cruelty the same as murder. Murder only apples to killing a human. 
Someone suspected of killing a child would be heavily investigated. Someone suspected of drowning a cat won't get the same resources spent investigating them. They are clearly different. 
Hopefully a child reading this would run and tell mummy not to let the cat roam outside of their property. 
As for my own kids they will never have any non native pets.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 9, 2012)

If putting a slug into the little kitties head was too much then Ice also works a treat, Gives them a darn nasty bruise and a fright!
Still since it bit you I suggest def kill it, as previously mentioned if it were a dog then straight away it would be put down...why should it be any different for a destructive feline? 



Jeannine said:


> _Do you really think the law would look at the drowning of a stray cat with the same weight it would a human child???_
> 
> actually if caught a person could face being charged with animal cruelty so as such the law DOES look on it as something similar as drowning a human child
> 
> ...



I suppose the bonus point to that is that the child will learn that what their parents are doing by letting their cat roam free is illegal and is causing massive destruction to not only wildlife but also peoples prized animals. And that maybe they should inform their parents of the illegal act they are committing and that if the cat happens to go "missing" one night then its entirely their fault and they have no-one to blame but themselves!



Snowman said:


> Ive noticed that after the cat dies they get a kitten which they keep inside. Once it's old enough to roam it would have met the same fate.
> 
> If one of my snakes escaped and met a shovel on their property I'd only have myself to blame. Why some cat owners feel that it's okay to have a roaming pet I will never understand.



That is sooo true. If someone killed your snake because it has escaped the tank you had it in its your fault...same reason if I shot a cat on my property with a sling shot. I didn't know it was a domestic cat they all look the same to me......As someone would say the same thing about a snake!

P.s APS you have put a smile on my face from reading this thread tonight 
It reminds me of when we had a cat ******* all over our house. My parents got traps from the council....they caught 5 cats (different ones) before they caught the stray they were after! Gosh if only they knew the little tricks listed previously


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you are wasting your time. She sounds like youre talking to a cat owner who lets them roam..


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Snowman; your methods of pretty worrying. It's a normal thing to let cats roam because they're an independent, (often) non-threatening pet. Everyone on our street let's our cats roam because it's _normal.
> 
> Relating letting a cat roam to letting a snake roam is a poor analysis as it doesn't take into account the publics conceptions of animals. You see a cat on the street, you say "naw cute kitty" and it runs away from you.
> You see a snake on the street, you say "OH ****ING GOD RUN FOR YOUR LIFE".
> ...



please bother to check your spelling it was confusing trying to read that. and obviously you are not for preserving wildlife since you would rather kill a snake than be a responsible pet owner. 

NOONE has the right to let there animals roam. Cats are not native and often kill native animals. all od this argument comes back to the original point if the cat owners were responsible this would never be a problem. 


and killing a cat and a child is two different things!!! cat owners often dont care what there cat's do. parents usually care more. also im pretty sure you can sue if a person causes 400$ worth of damage.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm with snowman on this one.
It amazes me just how relaxed people are about the confinement of their pets. In my street alone I will see at least 3 cats while driving late at night. This may not seem like a high ratio of cats but my street is only 150 metres long.
Some of the stupid things will literally lay in the middle of the road and won't move when you approach so end up having to go around them.

If the owners cared so much about their "beloved family members" they wouldn't have them out roaming. 
In the eyes of the law if a dog or cat is hit by a car the owner is 100% responsible as they are meant to be confined at all times when not being walked/taken to the vets etc.

I know this is a fact because I hit a dog about a year ago which was running around by itself after midnight and darted in front of my car. 
The dog was taken to the vet, had surgery performed and was mending but ultimately put down because the "caring owner" didn't want to pay the vet bills.
I called the police to tell them I had hit a dog (Wasn't sure if I had to inform them) and they told me it was purely the owners fault. Tried getting the owners details but because of these Privacy laws I was also stuck with a $750 to fix my fog lights.

If you really care so much about your pets, keep them inside.
You wouldn't let your bearded dragon to free range your suburb and expect nothing untowards to happen to it so why people think differently about cats amazes me.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe darts poisoned with snake venom is a natural answer. It annoys me that people
let their cats stray but the thought of them being bitten by a "poisonous" snake makes them angry about snakes.

Any domestic cat roaming is a "feral cat" in my eyes.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Wow that is insightful... Do you really think the law would look at the drowning of a stray cat with the same weight it would a human child???



The law wouldn't, no. But I think you can already guess that I believe the law to be lacking in this area 



Snowman said:


> Do you really think a cat's life is equal to that of a child?
> Is a fly's life also equal to a child? Or a crickets life? Maybe a rats life?



Cat: yes
Rat: yes
Fly: no
Cricket: no

It depends on the complexity of the nervous system of the creature in question, and also how advanced their cognitive ability is.

Generally, mammals and birds fear and feel pain in similar ways.
Insects don't experience these things in the same way, so it is not really possible to 'torture' them.

Yes, yes. I feed my snake mice. Mice that have been humanely killed to meet a viable need. I would have no problem if you killed a cat so that you/your family could eat, but only if that was a necessity.



Snowman said:


> What else can you tell us?









This guy carries his testicles in his head.
He also bears a striking resemblance to my grandmother.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 9, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> The law wouldn't, no. But I think you can already guess that I believe the law to be lacking in this area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you wouldn't think someone breast feeding a cat or rat would be strange?


----------



## outbackstorm (Jul 9, 2012)

I too have had problems with cats on my property eating wildlife and my pets. Recently lost most of my good racing pigeons. I can empathise with you!

In terms of trapping difficult to trap cats, I suggest getting three small square bales of hay (straw or whatever is cheapest) place a bale over each side of the trap and then the third over the top. This creates a dark and natural tunnel that cats seem to feel secure in. I have had it work.
As cats are so visual and are drawn to the live animals, I have toyed with the idea of making a cat proof cage for a sparrow or mouse etc to be placed at the back end of the above design, it would be pretty stressful on the trapped animal but as long as it was safe from the cat, that is better than it being torn to shreds.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> So you wouldn't think someone breast feeding a cat or rat would be strange?



I'm not quite sure how that is relevant, but I would certainly find it odd.

Though if both parties were consenting.... ;-)


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 9, 2012)

ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> The law wouldn't, no. But I think you can already guess that I believe the law to be lacking in this area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so your saying that you would rather feral animals destroyed millions of native animals each year then being shot!


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> so your saying that you would rather feral animals destroyed millions of native animals each year then being shot!



That's a difficult question, I don't believe there is a straightforward yes/no answer to it. There are many other things that need to be considered when answering this to be able to form a reasonable opinion. (Then there's also the question of why humans are allowed to live when we are the ones who probably do the most damage. Not only do we introduce these 'feral animals' in the first place, we also destroy the natural habitat of native animals. [Among a myriad of other 'eco-unfriendly' things we do.] )

I was more arguing against the drowning and poisoning. Instant death is a more 'preferable' option when compared to a slow, terrifying and painful death.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the laughs everybody... 




eLusive said:


> When I saw a red-belly-black-snake in our front yard; hell freaking yeah I was worried. We didn't kill it, but if we had the cat, we would have.


 

It's funny though, because in the same breath..



eLusive said:


> I'm all for preserving the wildlife







TumbleWeed said:


> Some of the stupid things will literally lay in the middle of the road and won't move when you approach so end up having to go around them.



Why swerve around them? 
I would deem a heavy impact from a 2 tonne piece of metal traveling 40 kph to be humane.




TumbleWeed said:


> If you really care so much about your pets, keep them inside.
> You wouldn't let your bearded dragon to free range your suburb and expect nothing untowards to happen to it so why people think differently about cats amazes me.



Exactly. Short and simple, but yet, too much of a task for some people to follow. 




ZsaZsaGaboa said:


> I would have no problem if you killed a cat so that you/your family could eat, but only if that was a necessity.



Don't cats like to kill for pleasure? 
Hardly 'necessary' if you ask me.


----------



## StimiLove (Jul 9, 2012)

...aweful lot of sick people out there. I'm shocked this post is still going.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 9, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> ...aweful lot of sick people out there. I'm shocked this post is still going.


I bet your one of those people who think a cat taking a steaming dump on your lounge is "leaving a present for mummy"


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 9, 2012)

Boidae said:


> Don't cats like to kill for pleasure?
> Hardly 'necessary' if you ask me.



The difference between a human and a cat is cognitive ability. In this department we are *supposed* to be more advanced. However I would argue that point when it comes to certain people.

Our ideas of right and wrong are simply social constructions, a cat (or any other animal) cannot be expected to adhere to these. 

As beings of so called 'advanced intelligence', we should.


----------



## StimiLove (Jul 9, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> I bet your one of those people who think a cat taking a steaming dump on your lounge is "leaving a present for mummy"



TumbleWeed - i speak on behalf of many in saying your are a complete tosser and have no idea what you're talking about EVER! 
You try to make "funny" comments and try to make others look stupid - but you're about as funny as a peice of cat *****. Seriously, grow a brain and comment when you have something valuble to say. 
I feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## littlemay (Jul 9, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> I bet your one of those people who think a cat taking a steaming dump on your lounge is "leaving a present for mummy"


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok guys as much fun as your all having this site will not condone cruelty to any animal there for, I'm going to now close this thread I'm sorry to the OP for doing so and I hope he would deal with his problem in a legal and humane manner ....


----------

